# Treatment options for polycystic ovaries



## brighteyes (21 September 2011)

A friend's mare has had this confirmed and advised the single affected ovary be removed. 

This looks like the best otion but what's involved, can it be done standing and what's the difference cost-wise and recovery-wise.

Any information and tips or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## iconique (21 September 2011)

One of our mares had this about 3 years ago, she was done at rossdales and they sent her home a couple of days later, she was on box rest for a couple of months, you cant see where it was unless you know where the scar is or if she's clipped. Her agressive behaviour took a while to calm although the pain memory is still with her. 
She only has One ovary now but is in foal, so life is carrying on for her.


----------



## brighteyes (21 September 2011)

Are there options for a standing v GA procedure and if so, what are the cost comparisons?


----------



## iconique (21 September 2011)

I understand there are cost implications but Molly was done under insurance and our concern was the most effective for her. 
With any surgery or anesthetic there is a risk, our youngster is having a hernia op in 2 weeks and we understand that it's a Long op with her on her back, the ovary op is much simpler and quicker
I think you need to go on the surgeons best advice and whichever gives your horse the best chance?


----------



## kezimac (21 September 2011)

hi

mine had her op last week! - she had it done at liverpool, she had it done standing. I took her on the monday, she was starved for 48 hrs, had her op on weds. was done stood up - they clip large area on side and on her back and nerve block and sedate for op. She has 20 staples in her side. Her op was straightforward and they let me collect her on friday. she had 3 days of bute and Antibiotics. she is on box rest for 3 weeks then 3 weeks on small paddock -then can bring her back into work slowly. So far she doing well. 
She has already come into season!?! so the other one is working ok!

She was originally diagnosed as Granulosa tumor on scan but opening her up they said they think polycycstic ovary - they sent off for testing and should hear tomorrow what it actually was.
mine has already calmed down alot - as she was getting very bolshy.

Mine was done under insurance and dont have final bill yet however the quote they said was £1500


----------



## alsiola (21 September 2011)

Metformin has been used for Polycystic Ovaries in humans, and I have used it in one mare with a GCT with apparent success (in terms of behaviour and temperament).  It's used fairly widely for insulin resistance with no apparent side effects, and is also relatively cheap.


----------



## brighteyes (22 September 2011)

Oooh, thanks for that information *alsiola*. I'll mention that to my friend as something to ask the vets. I'm pretty sure they only mentioned surgical intervention.

*kezimac* I knew I could rely on HHO to bring up some current information. It ties in with the vet's advice that Liverpool would be more expensive even though the procedure would be standing, than a GA at our practice premises.


----------



## kezimac (22 September 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Oooh, thanks for that information *alsiola*. I'll mention that to my friend as something to ask the vets. I'm pretty sure they only mentioned surgical intervention.

*kezimac* I knew I could rely on HHO to bring up some current information. It ties in with the vet's advice that Liverpool would be more expensive even though the procedure would be standing, than a GA at our practice premises.
		
Click to expand...

It is more expensive - lucikily i insured - BUT the difference is I can ride again in 6 weeks - if my practice had done it under GA they said would be 6 months off!


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 September 2011)

First point - cystic ovaries are VERY rare in mares!!  I would want to know exactly how it was diagnosed - and on what basis.  An enlarged ovary can be any one of half-a-dozen different things - some totally trivial (such as a haemorrhagic follicle) - some more serious (such as a Granulosa Theca cell tumour.) 

It appears to me (judging by the number of people I've heard of recently whose mares allegedly have this rare condition) that some vets are calling any old enlarged ovary polycystic!  And whipping mares' ovaries out for no good reason!

Unless the vet who diagnosed it IS a GOOD repro vet thn I'd be getting a referral TO a good repro vet!  Even done standing, this is NOT a 'trivial' op - nor is it without risk.  Make sure the mare needs it!!


----------



## kezimac (30 September 2011)

kezimac said:



			hi

mine had her op last week! - she had it done at liverpool, she had it done standing. I took her on the monday, she was starved for 48 hrs, had her op on weds. was done stood up - they clip large area on side and on her back and nerve block and sedate for op. She has 20 staples in her side. Her op was straightforward and they let me collect her on friday. she had 3 days of bute and Antibiotics. she is on box rest for 3 weeks then 3 weeks on small paddock -then can bring her back into work slowly. So far she doing well. 
She has already come into season!?! so the other one is working ok!

She was originally diagnosed as Granulosa tumor on scan but opening her up they said they think polycycstic ovary - they sent off for testing and should hear tomorrow what it actually was.
mine has already calmed down alot - as she was getting very bolshy.

Mine was done under insurance and dont have final bill yet however the quote they said was £1500
		
Click to expand...


And just to update as i have had histology back - She was diagnosed with Granulosa tumor originally, then liverpool said thought was polycystic when actually took it out - however after testing it is ....... A Luetoma tumor with polyscytic properties and a heamoraggic  corpus leuteum? - think thats right! that was from memory got it written somewhere! basically it was begnign but needed removing. She has taken to box rest really well, staples came out ok and wound healing lovely - one more week of box rest then 3 weeks in tiny paddock and then back into slow work - her behaviour has changed so far for the better - will see if it stays lovely and calm once back in saddle!


----------



## JanetGeorge (1 October 2011)

kezimac said:



			however after testing it is ....... A Luetoma tumor with polyscytic properties and a heamoraggic  corpus leuteum? - think thats right! that was from memory got it written somewhere! basically it was begnign but needed removing.
		
Click to expand...

That's a new one on me - and Google.  I think it MIGHT have been a Teratoma - or possibly a Cystadenoma.


----------



## kezimac (1 October 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			That's a new one on me - and Google.  I think it MIGHT have been a Teratoma - or possibly a Cystadenoma.
		
Click to expand...

The surgeon Dr Proudman at leashurst def said Leuteoma said very rare and hasnt seen one for 20 yrs!!!!!


----------



## DiIlsley (12 October 2014)

kezimac said:



			The surgeon Dr Proudman at leashurst def said Leuteoma said very rare and hasnt seen one for 20 yrs!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I just posted this on a very similar post and thought it was relevant (albeit 3 years later):  It may go someway to explaining the reference "Luetoma" - perhaps of the corpus luteum?  Makes sense to me.

I am currently doing some research in this area (I am not a vet, I am an owner of a mare who has an undiagnosed problem) and I happened upon this paper in the Proceedings of the Annual Convention of the AAEP from 1998 Vol. 44, titled "Review of Ovarian Abnormalities in the Mare" particularly where it talks about polycystic ovaries and "persistent corpus luteum" where the paper talks about "luteolysis, or destruction of the corpus luteum, occurs as a result of prostaglandin release from the endometrium...."

As this thread is a few years old now, it might not be of interest to anyone but I felt that the discussion was quite robust and that the people posting would be interested in this paper.


----------



## applecart14 (12 October 2014)

brighteyes said:



			A friend's mare has had this confirmed and advised the single affected ovary be removed. 

This looks like the best otion but what's involved, can it be done standing and what's the difference cost-wise and recovery-wise.

Any information and tips or advice would be much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

In my old vet manual there are photographs of a mare standing and a rachet like thing being inserted and removing its ovary.  This seemed to be the standard procedure years ago and surgery wasn't considered as they were dealt with standing.  Seems like a lot less fuss and much easier on the horse as less traumatic recovery coming round from a genral anaethetic but I don't know if they still do this. I suspect times have changed and everything is dealt with surgically now.


----------

